# Crutches



## kates2787 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi,

I was wondering if anybody knew anywhere I could rent crutches for about a week? I had foot surgery on Thursday and I'm finding walking incredibly difficult. I've been on bed-rest for the past 2 days and going a bit crazy stuck in my apartment. My Dr said after today I don't have to keep my foot elevated all the time, but without crutches or a wheelchair I'm not going to have much chance of getting out. I did ask at the hospital but they said they do not offer rental. I am in Al Nahda 2 and as I am not mobile it would need to be somewhere local or that could deliver.

Thanks in advance for any help,
Katie


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Try Life Pharmacy. They have branches everywhere and I am sure they do rentals and will deliver. Good luck.


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

kates2787 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anybody knew anywhere I could rent crutches for about a week? I had foot surgery on Thursday and I'm finding walking incredibly difficult. I've been on bed-rest for the past 2 days and going a bit crazy stuck in my apartment. My Dr said after today I don't have to keep my foot elevated all the time, but without crutches or a wheelchair I'm not going to have much chance of getting out. I did ask at the hospital but they said they do not offer rental. I am in Al Nahda 2 and as I am not mobile it would need to be somewhere local or that could deliver.
> 
> ...


That's hard, feel sorry for you. Please check Rent baby and special needs items in Dubai, Abu Dhabi, UAE they do wheelchair rentals but am not sure of the crutches but is surely worth a try.

Best of luck!


----------



## kates2787 (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you for your help. I called the pharmacy downstairs and was able to buy a pair for 100dhs  Can't wait to get out and about tomorrow now! Thanks again!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Bargain!! Glad to hear you are sorted.


----------

